# Some new Milo pics



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't post many pics of Milo anymore so decided to take some after his bath today. He was on a 1.5 hour walk this morning so was very sleepy :wub:
He never wears bows anymore but I sorted through them the other day and realized just how many he has! :blush:
I love this little guy so much :wub:








Playing with his toy


His face after I interrupted him playing 


Getting sleepy








Thanks for looking!


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

What a handsome boy!!! I love the pic where you interrupted him playing (I'm familiar with that look!), it amazes me sometimes how expressive and communicative our fluffs are!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*He is a DOLL! :wub: Such a beautiful coat. I LOVE THE BOW!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:*
It's incredible the love we feel for these little guys!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I really love that last shot Orla---such a little dreamboat!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

luvmyfluffybutt said:


> What a handsome boy!!! I love the pic where you interrupted him playing (I'm familiar with that look!), it amazes me sometimes how expressive and communicative our fluffs are!!!


Thank you! 

They have such great expressions! 



Sammie said:


> *He is a DOLL! :wub: Such a beautiful coat. I LOVE THE BOW!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:*
> It's incredible the love we feel for these little guys!


Thank you!



edelweiss said:


> I really love that last shot Orla---such a little dreamboat!


Thanks Sandi


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh he is adorable. I love the sleepy picture (next to the last)...just wanna snuggle him. ♥


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Summergirl73 said:


> Oh he is adorable. I love the sleepy picture (next to the last)...just wanna snuggle him. ♥


Thanks


----------



## SLP21 (Dec 4, 2010)

Your Milo is just sooo cute!!! He has a wonderful white coat!! I just want to give him a big hug :wub::wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

SLP21 said:


> Your Milo is just sooo cute!!! He has a wonderful white coat!! I just want to give him a big hug :wub::wub:


Thank you! I think all Milo's are adorable :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Milo is absolutely beautiful!! I can say that even if he's a boy? LOL


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

He's so sweet  Just wanna pick him up and snuggle.

Can you come help me do Gracie's top knot  We are both still learning LOL


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> Milo is absolutely beautiful!! I can say that even if he's a boy? LOL


Thank you! 



Grace'sMom said:


> He's so sweet  Just wanna pick him up and snuggle.
> 
> Can you come help me do Gracie's top knot  We are both still learning LOL


Thanks!

It took me months to learn how to do his topknot okay - when I first started it always looked not so good!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww! I have missed seeing precious Milo :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Orla -- well it's about time. :HistericalSmiley::chili: We really need to see more of that handsome boy. I'm so in love with his dark eyes and nose. (((sigh))) And the bow looks adorable on him.:tender:
I think my favorite is the 7th one down.:wub: Definitely 5"x7" frame worthy or else make cards from it. I would want to look at that photo every day. You got wonderful close ups. What kind of camera? Am assuming a DSLR.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

silverhaven said:


> Awww! I have missed seeing precious Milo :wub2: :wub2:


I must start posting more pics of him!



Snowbody said:


> Orla -- well it's about time. :HistericalSmiley::chili: We really need to see more of that handsome boy. I'm so in love with his dark eyes and nose. (((sigh))) And the bow looks adorable on him.:tender:
> I think my favorite is the 7th one down.:wub: Definitely 5"x7" frame worthy or else make cards from it. I would want to look at that photo every day. You got wonderful close ups. What kind of camera? Am assuming a DSLR.


Thanks Sue!

It's an Olympus SP-570 UZ - that's what it says on it anyway


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

That close up of his face at the end is adorable. I just love him and want to snuggle up with him! Simply adorable Orla, luv him!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

LuvMyBoys said:


> That close up of his face at the end is adorable. I just love him and want to snuggle up with him! Simply adorable Orla, luv him!


aw thank you!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Milo is sure a handsome young man. He has a beautiful coat:wub Chloe, Katie and Gigi are sending him kisses. (The little flirts)


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

lynda said:


> Milo is sure a handsome young man. He has a beautiful coat:wub Chloe, Katie and Gigi are sending him kisses. (The little flirts)


Thank you Lynda!

Milo sends kisses right back to Chloe, Katie and Gigi :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Milo is so gorgeous. MiMi wants to know if he is dating anyone special?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Milo is so gorgeous. MiMi wants to know if he is dating anyone special?


Thanks 

Milo says to tell MiMi that he's single and thinks she's very pretty and has lovely hair! :thumbsup:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Orla, You take such wonderful care of your little hunky man Milo:wub::wub:. What a face!!!!! Your pics are great too!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

He has the sweetest face!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Milo is just as gorgeous as ever!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

How could anyone resist Milo?!? So cute


----------



## French Maiden (Feb 5, 2012)

oh my, isnt he just so precious.
His coat is so beautiful as well.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Awww... Milo is such a handsome guy! Button is totally in love, I think! :wub:

Thank you for sharing those pictures!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice to see new pics of sweet Milo again!

Orla, I love his adorable face and expressive eyes! He's such a love bug!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Orla, I love your pics! He is beyond precious and I just love the closeup..I just want to kiss that sweet little face.:wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

What a handsome boy Orla!!! I just love the pics. The last couple ones stole my heart. I just wanted reach in the computer and give Milo hugs and kisses.:wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Maisie and Me said:


> Orla, You take such wonderful care of your little hunky man Milo:wub::wub:. What a face!!!!! Your pics are great too!!!


Thanks so much!



Ladysmom said:


> Milo is just as gorgeous as ever!


Thanks Marj! 



zooeysmom said:


> He has the sweetest face!


Thank you!



hoaloha said:


> How could anyone resist Milo?!? So cute


Thanks 



French Maiden said:


> oh my, isnt he just so precious.
> His coat is so beautiful as well.


Thank you 



mamapajamas said:


> Awww... Milo is such a handsome guy! Button is totally in love, I think! :wub:
> 
> Thank you for sharing those pictures!


Thanks. Milo thinks Button is a cutie pie! :wub:


Alexa said:


> Nice to see new pics of sweet Milo again!
> 
> Orla, I love his adorable face and expressive eyes! He's such a love bug!
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


Thanks Alexandra! 



aprilb said:


> Orla, I love your pics! He is beyond precious and I just love the closeup..I just want to kiss that sweet little face.:wub:


Thanks April 



mary-anderson said:


> What a handsome boy Orla!!! I just love the pics. The last couple ones stole my heart. I just wanted reach in the computer and give Milo hugs and kisses.:wub:


Thank you Mary


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

He is such a handsome boy. Love the last few pics of him.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

BellaEnzo said:


> He is such a handsome boy. Love the last few pics of him.


Thank you!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

he's really precious....and beautiful. I like how he gets closer and closer : )


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Maglily said:


> he's really precious....and beautiful. *I like how he gets closer and closer *: )


I was just thinking the same thing! I love the really close shot of his sweet face. Milo always looks so precious! I can't imagine him without his top knot, but I think it is safe to say that he could pull off any cut and look adorable!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Maglily said:


> he's really precious....and beautiful. I like how he gets closer and closer : )


Thanks 



RudyRoo said:


> I was just thinking the same thing! I love the really close shot of his sweet face. Milo always looks so precious! I can't imagine him without his top knot, but I think it is safe to say that he could pull off any cut and look adorable!


Thank you 

The last few times I've cut his hair I've been so close to cutting off his topknot but always chickened out :blush:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Milo is as handsome as ever :wub: 

I so think that this sort of blue (toy color) fits him so well


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Orla are you kidding me?????? How can you put so many adorable pictures up at one time lol
I LOVE Milo:smootch::heart: he has the most precious little face,:wub: that last picture melts my heart for sure
Give my boy a KISS from awntie


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Milo is just so cute! I love his face! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> Milo is as handsome as ever :wub:
> 
> I so think that this sort of blue (toy color) fits him so well


Thanks Kat! 



Matilda's mommy said:


> Orla are you kidding me?????? How can you put so many adorable pictures up at one time lol
> I LOVE Milo:smootch::heart: he has the most precious little face,:wub: that last picture melts my heart for sure
> Give my boy a KISS from awntie


Thanks Paula! 



donnad said:


> Milo is just so cute! I love his face! Thanks for sharing.


Thank you Donna


----------

